# 4K vents/cooling



## brianftpc (Jan 12, 2016)

After seeing the Nikon D5 only allowing 3 minutes of 4K probably bc of heating issues Im left to wonder why dont these bodies have some sort of rubber stopper just like the ones that cover the connecters that you can just remove while shooting in 4K to let the heat escape these weather sealed cameras. The only catch is that you dont use it in a possibly hardware compromising environment...like outside in the rain when shooting 4K. Seems like an easy fix for a big problem like heat. You can even have a mode that activates tiny fans that you select when you have the stopper removed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2016)

If there was a easy fix, we'd have seen it. Getting heat off the sensor quickly is the issue. I'm sure that fans and vents would help, but this is a stills camera with the capability to shoot 4K. 3 minutes is likely enough for PJ use. Nikon is not into cinema like Sony, Canon, Arri, and Red.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 12, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> After seeing the Nikon D5 only allowing 3 minutes of 4K probably bc of heating issues Im left to wonder why dont these bodies have some sort of rubber stopper just like the ones that cover the connecters that you can just remove while shooting in 4K to let the heat escape these weather sealed cameras. The only catch is that you dont use it in a possibly hardware compromising environment...like outside in the rain when shooting 4K. Seems like an easy fix for a big problem like heat. You can even have a mode that activates tiny fans that you select when you have the stopper removed.



4k doesn't have to mean enormous heat, it all boils down to the voltages used and capacitances on the chip. Additionally adding a thermal path from the sensor to the bottom of the body would allow for an external heat sink.. even it it doubles as a mounting arm in a video rig. I can see camera makers would normally prefer to give fixed promises of performance, point is I think a lot of people would be happy to take the "video length dependant of external heatsink", we'd then see a raft of heat dissipating video gimbals and the like.

I've often wondered why canon didn't add in a thermal bridge to the base and a chip temperature readout on a port for their 20Da and 60Da cameras, as this would allow for setpoint cooling which would have been a huge bonus. However it would need doing properly otherwise you end up in all sorts of frosting problems.. external heatsinks to keep sensors close to ambient temperature however would be relatively low risk.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 12, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing the Nikon D5 only allowing 3 minutes of 4K probably bc of heating issues Im left to wonder why dont these bodies have some sort of rubber stopper just like the ones that cover the connecters that you can just remove while shooting in 4K to let the heat escape these weather sealed cameras. The only catch is that you dont use it in a possibly hardware compromising environment...like outside in the rain when shooting 4K. Seems like an easy fix for a big problem like heat. You can even have a mode that activates tiny fans that you select when you have the stopper removed.
> ...


agreed,

if properly set up inside the camera, you could dump a lot of heat out of the tripod mount onto an external heat sink....


----------

